# De boca en boca



## D_Salsa

Quisiera saber como se dice en Latin, la expresion "De Boca en Boca"


----------



## Scholiast

salvete!

We need a context, for my Spanish is not up to gauging the linguistic register, and at least four interpretations seem possible.

Is this:

(1) in first aid, "mouth-to-mouth resuscitation"?
(2) in zoology (particularly of birds) "mouth to mouth" feeding?
(3) of gossip - news passing "by word of mouth"?
or
(4) amatory - of kissing?


----------



## D_Salsa

Hola, gracias por la respuesta...
Lo que quiero decir con la expresion "De Boca en Boca" es dar a conocer un lugar por la recomendación que se transmite de persona a persona. Por ejemplo, cuando uno sugiere o recomienda a otras personas ir a comer a algun restaurante o ir de vacaciones a algun lugar turistico o ir a ver una pelicula al cine,etc. Seria como Gossip. 

Gracias




Scholiast said:


> salvete!
> 
> We need a context, for my Spanish is not up to gauging the linguistic register, and at least four interpretations seem possible.
> 
> Is this:
> 
> (1) in first aid, "mouth-to-mouth resuscitation"?
> (2) in zoology (particularly of birds) "mouth to mouth" feeding?
> (3) of gossip - news passing "by word of mouth"?
> or
> (4) amatory - of kissing?


----------



## Scholiast

In that case (#3): the expression _viva voce_ suggests itself.

Are you the recipient or the deliverer of the recommendation? It could make a difference.


----------



## D_Salsa

Gracias por la respuesta..
Yo me refiero al acto en si mismo de conocer o dar a conocer algo transmitiendolo "de Boca en Boca" como si fuera un gossip. Indirectamente si uno es el transmisor o receptor. 

Muchas gracias
Saludos



Scholiast said:


> In that case (#3): the expression _viva voce_ suggests itself.
> 
> Are you the recipient or the deliverer of the recommendation? It could make a difference.


----------



## lacrimae

Las expresiones más adecuadas que encuentro son:

 (esse ) in ore omnium ( en boca de todos )
(ferri) per ora omnium ( a través de las bocas de todos.

Pero la más poética y que la utiliza Virgilio en la Eneida para contar cómo se propaga el rumor de los amores de Dido con Eneas.
Fama volat (El rumor, la noticia vuela ).
 Saludos


----------



## D_Salsa

Muchas Gracias por la informacion...



lacrimae said:


> Las expresiones más adecuadas que encuentro son:
> 
> (esse ) in ore omnium ( en boca de todos )
> (ferri) per ora omnium ( a través de las bocas de todos.
> 
> Pero la más poética y que la utiliza Virgilio en la Eneida para contar cómo se propaga el rumor de los amores de Dido con Eneas.
> Fama volat (El rumor, la noticia vuela ).
> Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Cicerón decía *in ore et sermone omnium*. También *sermone omnium* o _in ore uulgi _(aunque esta útima expresión significa más bien 'en boca de todos, en boca del vulgo').


----------

